# So why can't I?



## PhotonGuy (May 19, 2016)

Why can't I take back stuff I say? Why can't I ask people to forget stuff I said earlier? Sometimes I want to start over again at the beginning when trying to make a point and that would require erasing everything I said before as if I never said it in the first place.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 19, 2016)

Just move forward. Perceptions will change as it is replaced with something else.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 19, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why can't I take back stuff I say?


Something that we believe today, we may not believe 5 years from today. Our mind will change through time.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 19, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why can't I take back stuff I say? Why can't I ask people to forget stuff I said earlier? Sometimes I want to start over again at the beginning when trying to make a point and that would require erasing everything I said before as if I never said it in the first place.



You can. If you're talking about things you've said here, I'd suggest that you go back to your original post, reply to it, and point out the things you said that turned out to be rubbish. Then, either in the same post or a new one (I'd do the same post, so the retraction is still there), tell us what you now think. 
Of course, if the new statement is also rubbish, this will no doubt be pointed out.


----------



## Transk53 (May 19, 2016)

You cant go back on what you have said.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> You cant go back on what you have said.



And why not?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2016)

What I mean is this, its been said before that I repeat myself over and over again. Well I would want to be able to do this. Lets say I say something a million times. I want to be able to take back the first 999,999 times I said it so that way when I said it for the millionth time it will be the first time.

And as for using all different examples and analogies to say the same thing over and over again the reason I do that is this, people sometimes, quite often, use my examples and analogies in ways I don't intend them to and in doing so they miss the point.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 6, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> What I mean is this, its been said before that I repeat myself over and over again. Well I would want to be able to do this. Lets say I say something a million times. I want to be able to take back the first 999,999 times I said it so that way when I said it for the millionth time it will be the first time.



That's just ridiculous. For a brief moment, I (and, I suspect, others) thought maybe you'd had an epiphany and realized how ridiculous some of the things you've said are.
The idea of retracting your words is because you misspoke or have changed your views.
Not so you can repeat the same blatherings.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 6, 2016)

Could always just go find another site and cut and paste from MT to there... I am sure they wouldn't mind....then you could start with a new slate with the same blather...


----------



## drop bear (Jun 6, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why can't I take back stuff I say? Why can't I ask people to forget stuff I said earlier? Sometimes I want to start over again at the beginning when trying to make a point and that would require erasing everything I said before as if I never said it in the first place.



Because you can only change you. Other people will do whatever they do.


----------



## Buka (Jun 6, 2016)

You can do whatever you want. You can change your mind whenever information and experience dictates change. All part of growing.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 6, 2016)

Buka said:


> You can do whatever you want. You can change your mind whenever information and experience dictates change. All part of growing.



But that isn't the case (I wish it were...). 
He's made it clear that he wants to just keep saying the same thing without anybody remembering that he's already said it 27,000 times.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

Here's the thing, when I make a post how people respond to my post is often influenced by previous posts I've made, by stuff I've said in the past. By saying stuff in the past I make an impression and that impression affects how people react to future posts. If I was brand new here and was making my first few posts people would react to them differently than if I had been here for awhile and already made an impression with earlier posts. So that is why I want to take back what I said before sometimes, I don't want it affecting how people react to future posts I make.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 1, 2016)

So change it with your new posts.  Say; "I know I have discussed this before, in fact repeatedly and repetitively, but I have since changed my mind and think that....."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 1, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Here's the thing, when I make a post how people respond to my post is often influenced by previous posts I've made, by stuff I've said in the past. By saying stuff in the past I make an impression and that impression affects how people react to future posts. If I was brand new here and was making my first few posts people would react to them differently than if I had been here for awhile and already made an impression with earlier posts. So that is why I want to take back what I said before sometimes, I don't want it affecting how people react to future posts I make.



Here's the thing.....Why not post based on experienced gained, take responsibility for your posts and ownership of the impression you made and move on. And then post in a way that will show people you have changed, thereby doing the work of building a better reputation, that is assuming this is what you are actually trying to do....instead of asking about an easy way out that is impossible to have...


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Jul 1, 2016)

I do not believe it's necessary to retract anything you stated. Not sure of the convo but stick to your guns. If people do not agree with your opinion...who cares...it's an opinion and Its yours. Don't be Sorry for it. 

I have read a lot of threads here and forgiveness is not One of this sites strong suit.

Which I find odd amongst MA's


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why can't I take back stuff I say? Why can't I ask people to forget stuff I said earlier? Sometimes I want to start over again at the beginning when trying to make a point and that would require erasing everything I said before as if I never said it in the first place.



There is a difference between apologizing for something (taking it back) and undoing the damage done in the first place.

Take something breakable, such as a china cup or a plate, and smash it.

Now tell it you are sorry.

Is the item repaired?

You can glue it back together, and depending on how well you do, it might be serviceable again.

But it will never be the same as it was before you broke it.

This is a lesson I have to teach myself every day.  My words, my careless, thoughtless words, can damage other people.  I can be sorry, I can be remorseful, I can apologize and really mean it.  I cannot undo the damage I have done to the other person.  That is outside of my control.

You do not get to decide whether or not a person 'gets over it' when you hurt them or offend them with your words (neither can I, am also quite guilty of such things).  All you can do is make amends and try not to engage in that type of behavior again.

I wish you the best of luck; it's a battle I continue to fight within myself.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jul 1, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> There is a difference between apologizing for something (taking it back) and undoing the damage done in the first place.
> 
> Take something breakable, such as a china cup or a plate, and smash it.
> 
> ...



Well words are not physical actions such as smashing stuff as you mentioned and words are not bullets. In the shooting classes I've taken I've been told that once you fire a shot you can't get the bullet back. It doesn't matter if the bullet hits a bad guy, an inanimate object or an innocent person you're not getting the bullet back and you're not going to be able to undo any damage you've done. But words are not bullets so unlike bullets I should be able to take them back. Now in this thread I am not particularly talking about words that might offend people or mean stuff said to other people Im talking about impressions I might make on this board with certain posts and by making such impressions people view future posts of mine in a certain light that they might not view it on otherwise.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well words are not physical actions such as smashing stuff as you mentioned and words are not bullets. In the shooting classes I've taken I've been told that once you fire a shot you can't get the bullet back. It doesn't matter if the bullet hits a bad guy, an inanimate object or an innocent person you're not getting the bullet back and you're not going to be able to undo any damage you've done. But words are not bullets so unlike bullets I should be able to take them back. Now in this thread I am not particularly talking about words that might offend people or mean stuff said to other people Im talking about impressions I might make on this board with certain posts and by making such impressions people view future posts of mine in a certain light that they might not view it on otherwise.



This is why you are having trouble.

Words can be as powerful or even more powerful than physical actions.

The difference is that when a person is hurt by our words, we do not get to decide how it affects them.  They do.

You can take back what you say.  That does not change how the person you said it to feels about that.  They may feel better; they may not feel better.  But you don't get to decide.  It doesn't matter if you think you should or not; it is not in your power to make that happen.

The impressions you make here are the result of words; a discussion forum is nothing but words.  So yes, if you made a bad impression on someone, it was your words that caused it.  How they decide to interpret your words is up to them.

Again, I am guilty of this myself.  It is a flaw in my character that I strive to correct.

Your world, if I may be so bold, seems to consist mostly of you.   What you think, what you want, how you feel, the way you think things should be.  Very ego-centric, very selfish, very uncaring of others except in how they interact with and affect you.

That, in my opinion, is a character flaw.  It is common, and I have it as well, perhaps to a slightly lesser degree, but only because I have had a few decades of life dragging me around by the short and curlies until I began to realize that the world doesn't revolve around me.

I have hope that you will overcome this flaw and become a better person.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 1, 2016)

Ya can't un-ring a bell.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 1, 2016)

“The Moving Finger writes; and, having writ,
Moves on: nor all thy Piety nor Wit
Shall lure it back to cancel half a Line,
Nor all thy Tears wash out a Word of it.”

- Omar Khayyám


----------

